# a question



## jacksonofikonic (Mar 26, 2012)

Is there a safe way to turn off a DIY co2 reactor for night time without wasting the co2 formula.I want to build a co2 reactor, and I know from science it is pointless to run with the lights off. So I'm trying to figure put how you stop your reactor.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

short answer is no..there are ways to do it but it would build up to much pressure in the bottle and then bad things will happen..plastic bottles only take so much pressure.

Rick


----------



## jacksonofikonic (Mar 26, 2012)

Yea I thought about the build pressure + plastic bottle = mess issue I thought i thought there was maybe a way to stop it by cooling it down. OK well I guess it will continue to run over night. Thanks for that info.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Its a waste but you can turn an airstone on at night to counter act the co2.


----------



## highmk1 (Oct 9, 2011)

this ones puzzling me to, im thinkin a t junction some airline a shut off valve(<<< solar powered would be nice) and a balloon. shut the valve off at night and release the pressure in the day.....im also thinkin it aint gonna work ;-)
but thats as far as ive got.


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

You could save the mixture a little by placing your reactor into a thermos box with ice in it until morning - or spend a whole lot more on a night-time CO2 recuperation system which would basically be a big CO2 resistant baloon that you fill up at night and then release slowly in the morning.
The possibilities are endless but at the end of the day, nothing beats digitally controlled pressurized CO2.
cb


----------

